#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  Pairi Phinat Fort/Chanthaburi

## dirtydog

Now I really don't believe any Farang has ever been to this place before, I doubt that in the last few years many Thais have been there.

This is basically in Jungle land or national park land whatever you want to call it but there aint nobody there, yep nobody at all, aint been anybody there in years I reckon, there is basically nowhere to park there, I thought I could turn off the road and drive up there, I then realised it was a footpath that wasn't suited for cars to drive up but made a good parking space for one car, there was nobody for miles, it was foking eery.

On the way to Pairi Phinat Fort there are many sign posts for it, we only found it cos we were going to Ao Yang Beach and Krathing Beach, which were also deserted, basically in this area the dogs sleep in the middle of the road as there is no traffic to worry about, thats how popular it is.



The next picture is of the one and only sign pointing to where the fort is, and yes it is just laying on the ground.



The first lot of stairs were sort of okish, then it came down to mountain climbing skills, it was pretty dark and gloomy in there.



There has been no attempt at all to renovate this fort or anything, many of the canons are now buried under the ground and it would be worthwhile digging them up and selling them onto another country, they are all in good condition, even the ones I had a little dig around.





More to follow.

----------


## dirtydog

By this time we had seen a few monkeys around, and hell they are alright, they are nearly human, aint they?

Anyway this first picture is of the view, well it was the only place we could see the sea through the Jungle.



But then we realised there was more, yes above us was a, ermm, Thai thingy that they would probably pray at, now all this stuff is like 1 or 200 years old, hell maybe more, nobody goes there, no litter, no dog ends, no plastic bottles, absolutely nothing to show that anybody has been there in years, so we climbed up to the top to see the thing that they pray at.

----------


## dirtydog

Okay I am getting the facts now, this was built to kill those frogs and bomb the fok out of their boats and ships when the bastards attacked Koh Chang, they built prisons to lock up the Thais and stuck chickens on a wire roof above them so the chickens could shite on their heads, no wonder nobody likes the French, not that they are all cnuts, there must be a nice one somewhere.

Anyway as you can see this place is falling apart and is a goldmine for anybody willing to nick the stuff.





Anyway I found the "secret room", not sure what it was for as it was under the shrine thing, I got to admit I called the whole family down to have a look at this place, it was a bit spooky, I was gonna go inside, then my galfriend started saying it was dangerous, then I was attacked by killer scorpions, there was hundreds of them, she said they was ants, too foking big for ants I reckon, but at that time I thought it was best to get to the car before I died on some lonely damp mountain.

----------


## Dougal

A nice post for a change.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> then I was attacked by killer scorpions, there was hundreds of them,


Where's the pictorial evidence?

----------


## dirtydog

The Scorpions? they were nothing, I just let them bite me, although they may have been "REALLY BIG ANTS", anyway by this time I was a bit spooked out, this was actually a really bad place, loads of poisonous animals and things like that, so I run down to the car and started the car up, thats when the evil mokeys attacked us, at no time were ther monkeys in the road, then me galfriend who came down 10 minutes later was followed by the evil monkeys, by the time she and my son got in the car we were surrounded by 50 evil monkeys, yes she had stolen their food.

They were all over the place, I had my window open enough to take pictures outside the car, but her screaming made me close the window, these cnuts meant business, got to admit I had to close the window, yep that place is a foking eery place, if I go back I aint taking no Thais with me, they make it too spooky.

----------


## Thetyim

*Thailand                                                                                             ::* Chanthaburi ::  						 							*Khao Laem Singh* 
				 					  					"Its major attraction is the Phairi Phinat Fort which was built in the reign of the King Rama lll and a stupa which recalls a withdrawal of French forces."






Yep, thats the major attraction there.


The prison (Khuk Khi Kai) is brick built and 7 metres tall with slit windows.  Is it still there or has it fallen down now.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> by the time she and my son got in the car we were surrounded by 50 evil monkeys, yes she had stolen their food.


Can't Thais go anywhere without having to eat everything?

----------


## aging one

I hate monkeys, especially little monkeys.

----------


## The Hamburger

> Now I really don't believe any Farang has ever been to this place before, I doubt that in the last few years many Thais have been there.


I was there about 3 years ago.

Really nice National Park if a little small.

Lots of wildlife there.

Up on the top where the chedis are had the fright of my life. Had stopped walking and looked down and there was a python right in front of me , if I hadn't stopped I would have stood on it. It was 2 1/2-3m long as thick as my forearm and I'm guessing would have been really pissed if I'd stood on it.

As it was it just laid there and never moved even when I'd built up the nerve to touch it.

Cheers

----------


## dirtydog

> As it was it just laid there and never moved even when I'd built up the nerve to touch it.


The Evil Devil Monkeys had probably killed it and hoped you fell down the stairs in shock when you saw it so they could attack you  :Smile:

----------


## Happyman

They look like Armstrong muzzle loading rifled cannons by the look of the reinforced area around the charge chamber, and the late 1800's is about the right time as well  . In the condition they seem to be they are worth a bloody fortune to a museum ! 

Or a Thai scrap dealer !!!! :smiley laughing:

----------


## WujouMao

> Now I really don't believe any Farang has ever been to this place before, I doubt that in the last few years many Thais have been there.


you're right mate. i dont think many Falang have been there and that road with the monkey's, it does look eerie. now can you imagine that if it was foggy or misty with the apes? thats would sure scare the Thai's

----------


## Thaiguy

> A nice post for a change.


*I quite concur - hope Harry Potter never finds out about this place - great post all jokes aside and very interesting - would like to mount an expedition there and find out more- especially about the Frogs - love history.*

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> Now I really don't believe any Farang has ever been to this place before, I doubt that in the last few years many Thais have been there.
> 
> 
> 
> you're right mate. i dont think many Falang have been there and that road with the monkey's, it does look eerie. now can you imagine that if it was foggy or misty with the apes? thats would sure scare the Thai's


*Oh yeah ! - mac mac Pi?*

----------


## Thaiguy

> They look like Armstrong muzzle loading rifled cannons by the look of the reinforced area around the charge chamber, and the late 1800's is about the right time as well . In the condition they seem to be they are worth a bloody fortune to a museum ! 
> 
> Or a Thai scrap dealer !!!!


*I want one !*

----------


## smeden

nice pics god storie      :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ravip

"the evil mokeys..."
"if I go back I aint taking no Thais with me, they make it too spooky..."

What do you really mean by the above?

----------


## trabant

went there yesterday, we were at boat races at Laem Sing and could see the white chedi over the bridge
Chedi has been restored, still a work in progress as enough trees cut back to give a view back over LS, picnic tables, paved pathways
As for no one going there - told it is the location of ceremony every year (February) to commemorate the French departure. now it's better signposted and accessible, an easy detour 5min off main road if you're in the area

And monkeys, lots of em, we lost a bag of food to a cheeky little f-er. Chicken and rice, every monkey's favorite meal

from Laem Sing beach facing north-ish


view back towards Laem Sing


picnic table like something from the Flintsones


cannon left by the French


restored chedi



info
*Fort Phairi Phinat* 
Little remains of the old fort except stone stumps. The fort was built in 1834 in the reign of King Rama III to counter a Vietnamese naval threat. It was only in 1857 during a royal visit by King Rama IV that the fort was named Pom Phairi Phinat or Fort Phairi Phinat. 
This chedi was built in 1904 at Fort Phairi Phinat to celebrate the signing of the treaty for the French withdrawal from Chanthaburi. It was built on the site of an old chedi built earlier by the Governor of Trat. 
Appropriately the new chedi was named Chedi Issaraparb or the Freedom Chedi. Despite the 1904 treaty, the French didn’t withdraw from Chanthaburi until 1906.

----------


## prawnograph

Changes since the pictures earlier in the thread. In February we went along for the annual commemoration of the end of French occupation of Chanthaburi in 1906, held at Laem Sing at the mouth of the Chanthaburi River. Roads are lined with the flags of old Siam and the Chedi Issaraparb “Freedom Chedi” at the site of Phairi Phinat the old fort has been tidied up for the occasion

Long-range pic from the bridge across the Chanthaburi River


Steps improved too, but careful of monkeys, warned against carrying any bags or food items


Chedi Issaraparb “Freedom Chedi” at Phairi Phinat


Roadside advertising

----------


## prawnograph

Cannon have been dug up




View Laem Sing town from Phairi Phinat

----------


## prawnograph

One-year later and we were back exploring the Laem Sing headland yesterday, the road beyond the fort has been concreted and a carpark built as Phairi Phinat getting some tourism recognition



Trees have been thinned, allowing better views over Laem Sing and the Chanthaburi River




Monkey cull or relocation? Previously at pest level, lying on the road,  climbing on cars at their roadblocks, chasing anything that may contain food - yesterday just four to be seen

----------


## prawnograph

Directly below Phairi Phinat is this boatyard; been tidied up recently and most of the wrecks have been removed

Note: beware of the dogs





We were here in 2010 and doesn't appear to have been any work on #622
On that occasion on foot, till the dogs woke up


May 2010

----------


## prawnograph

Past the boatyard, take a left on recently concreted road for about 1km, ends here, a memorial of sorts to old Siam and the French occupation

----------


## prawnograph

^ from here there's the option of taking the trail to the Laem Sing lighthouse; 38C and I opted out, instead I can provide this excellent drone pic courtesy of Richard Barrow, inspiration for another day

----------


## prawnograph

Back to the fork in the road, right, leads to Ao Krathing viewpoint with stairs leads to the beach below. Not a swimming beach, rocks, we've been snorkeling at the north end but wouldn't bother again

View from the top


Take the stairs


Our photogenic guide:

----------


## prawnograph

Ao Krathing






Almost stood on this, would really have ruined my day a nasty one, Malayan Pit Viper in sand under the trees

----------


## prawnograph

In Laem Sing, the French prison Khuk Khi Kai, and more recently, a full-scale replica built in Chanthaburi city on Tha Chalaep

1890s


2019

----------


## Klondyke

Any pictures from Suan Ban Kaew - Museum of Queen Rambhai Barni (wife of King Rama VII) in Chanthaburi?

----------


## Luigi

> Almost stood on this, would really have ruined my day a nasty one, Malayan Pit Viper in sand under the trees


 :Bigeyes:

----------


## Luigi

> the French prison Khuk Khi Kai


Interesting place.

The name comes from Old Matey being held at the bottom, then the chickens above them, thus they ended up showered in chicken shit every day.  :Smile:

----------


## prawnograph

> Any pictures from Suan Ban Kaew - Museum of Queen Rambhai Barni (wife of King Rama VII) in Chanthaburi?


I go there often, taxi service for our lodger uni student at Rambhai Barni Rajabhat University (RBRU) in what as formerly the Queen's home;  wonderful grounds/gardens and rarely-used golf course. I could start a thread.

But for now:





> The gardens at Rambhai Barni Rajabhat University (RBRU), Ta Chang, 6km from Chanthaburi city. 
> It was originally Suan Ban Kaew Palace, the private residence of her Majesty Queen Rambhai Barni, the Queen of King Prajadhipok (also known as Queen of King Rama VII). 
> This Palace was donated to Thailand’s Ministry of Education on 15th May 1972.


Back to Laem Sing, a stolen/borrowed drone pic

When we first visited, mid-2010 the bridge was completed but road unsealed north-ish (to the right) for about 12km.

To the right, then, the side road leads past the white temple Wat Laem Sing, driving past there goes past a Chinese temple, road forks left for Phairi Phinat and the Siam/French memorial, right fork to the beach at Ao Krathing, which being 'upstream' from the coastal drift tends to have clean water, but rocky, less suitable for swimming.

Left, south-ish the township, Laem Sing beach which may look attractive on tourism websites but reality in 8yrs here I've never seen it clean enough that I'd swim there as constantly murky from the outflow of the Chanthaburi River. The Kuk Khi Kai prison and Tuek Daeng the red building once French army barracks are here.

Top centre in the distance is Koh Proet, interesting history (for anyone with an interest in history) I'll get to that some time. Chinese, Portuguese, Vietnamese, Cambodian, all part of KP's background

Tuek Daeng

----------


## prawnograph

Island off Laem Sing beach, Lion Rock



Second picture from French naturalist Henri Mouhot, 1864 (Travels in the Central Parts of Indo-China (Siam), Cambodia, and Laos, during the Years 1858, 1859, and 1860)

We first visited here on holiday May 2010, changed a lot since then with many more resorts - the coast highway and  bridge were still being completed. What hasn't changed is the beach itself, being at a rivermouth the water is constantly murky from silt washed downstream, though the beach sand area is kept cleaner than any other area along this coast

----------


## prawnograph

Laem Sing beach

----------


## Norton

Nice. Thanks for the update.

----------


## prawnograph

Laem Sing is on my regular bike ride,can 55km loop along the coast then back around the edge of Chanthaburi city; Laem Sing the ideal place to stop, 7-11 eats, or this cafe - they have goats!!

----------


## NamPikToot

Prawn, I like it there, quiet especially mid week and imho not worth travelling the extra miles to Chao Lao. Its 25 mins from my Mrs brother's place, In May when we were there we got a boat out to near Lion Island to scatter her fathers ashes. The Seafood restos aren't too bad along the beach too.

----------


## prawnograph

On the water rather than in it ... the annual New Year's Day carnival at Laem Sing,boat races during the day, evening the standard music/dancers/food etc
I like seeing the boats, there's a series after this sea event there are lake races a few weekends apart each January February; sea calm for these pics but they get a lot of air with just a small swell. Best of the lake events is Klong Khut, narrow enough for spectators to get sprayed at the turns, short-course of 800m laps

----------


## prawnograph

Shade at the Laem Sing beach rest area, cyclist gets one to himself






Google maps is useful

----------


## prawnograph

> Prawn, I like it there, quiet especially mid week and imho not worth travelling the extra miles to Chao Lao. Its 25 mins from my Mrs brother's place, In May when we were there we got a boat out to near Lion Island to scatter her fathers ashes. The Seafood restos aren't too bad along the beach too.


When we were here 2010 it was a scouting expedition, Ms P had option of a transfer her job with Viriyah Insurance to Chan city and neither of us were keen on living in the city. The water at Laem Sing put us off, also a longer commute than she wanted, next we spent time in Chao Lao, 3 trips there,  and almost rented a place, but again the commute, would have been 25km, so we settled on mid-way when we moved in 2011, outskirts of Tha Mai, 15km to Chao Lao and 12km to her office in the city, she's since left them and works a little closer, 9km to office on Sukhumvit Rd and we've built, celebrated a year in the house in April.
Chan city's not an attractive place and apart from biking through, the occasional movie (no, no subtitles here), restaurants, I don't have the need to go there too often; like the coast though, great for biking and we have our favorite swimming areas
Not been out to that Lion island, wondered how clear the water would be for snorkeling? 
We (daughter is a fish) either go up the coast, reefs off Khung Wiman, or 10km south of Laem Sing, get a boat from Proet to a little island Ko Kwang, get dropped off and picked up 2hrs later.

Ko Proet ( cheating, no longer an island) and a glimpse of Ko Kwang

----------


## NamPikToot

Good on you. I gave up sea swimming years ago, apart from diving and i don't do much of that now - had a time when over a year got all me three fillings blown out with trapped gas.  :Smile: 

I like that part of Thailand, not just because her family live there but its quiet most of the time, like the other place i go on the other side of the gulf Prachuap / Bang Krut area.

----------


## Luigi

Very good, P. Cheers.

Looks very clean. 

Nice place to be based for sure.  :Yup:

----------


## kmart

Yep, thanks for the *bump*, P.

Not seen the original thread, enjoyed DD's intro and your update.  :bananaman:

----------


## prawnograph

More on Proet

Proet Island (Ko Proet) is located in Laem Sing District, Chanthaburi province, 11km from the township of Laem Sing; it has two smaller satellite islands, Ko Nang Ram and Ko Kwang. In 1975-6 a raised road connecting the coast and the island was built under the direction of then Prime Minister Kukrit Pramoj.


Local story is Chinese traders came to Thailand on their junks from 13th century, they would rest at this island as the sea in this area was open, that is why they called it by its original name Koh Perd (Open island). Later,  Chinese who had started living on the island and built houses on it suffered a malaria and cholera epidemic, those who survived fled never to return.




I'll stay with 'Proet' as that seems most commonly used however appears also variously as Proert, Perid, Pert, Perd

----------


## prawnograph

In more recent history, Proet was the site of refugee camps 70s, 80s, for Vietnamese and Cambodian refugees, known as Camp Laem Sing, at times over 5000 people. Little to show for that part of history now, some memorials and remnants of small concrete structures now overgrown as nature claims it back.

----------


## prawnograph

The book _First They Killed My Father_, later made into a movie. The author Loung Un was in this camp
 
Genocide survivor Loung Ung (center) holds an identification card as she stands with her eldest brother Meng Ung (left) and sister﻿-in-law Eang Ung in 1980 in the Laem Sing Refugee Camp in Chanthaburi, Thailand.





> Laem Sing Refugee Camp was a camp only by name. There were no housing or barracks, it was a barren peninsula where thousands of Vietnamese stayed for refuge from 1976 to 1981. Essentially a shanty town built of makeshift shelters of tin scraps and wood, life there was extremely difficult. We were fortunate as we found shelter underneath a crematorium, away from the elements. There was a food ration every day of rice and fish, and water, but aside from that everyone had to fend for themselves. Sometimes there might be small pieces of chicken or a single egg to share among the three of us. 
> There were at least 5,000 refugees at the camp by my count and more were coming each week. Each time new refugees came, there was much excitement and people would run to greet them in the hopes of finding a familiar face, a family member, or friend who might have escaped safely.

----------


## hallelujah

> Ao Krathing
> 
> Almost stood on this, would really have ruined my day a nasty one, Malayan Pit Viper in sand under the trees


You can guarantee that wherever I am in the world I'll come across a snake, but this is bigger and much more dangerous than the last one I nearly stepped on. Fuck that!

----------


## prawnograph

Wat Ko Proet, on the hill




And a Vietnamese refugee family there in 1980-81



View to the mainland from the temple, hills are part of Namtok Phliu National Park

Chinese temple is at the entrance to Proet from the mainland

----------


## prawnograph

Proet fishing boats

----------


## prawnograph

500 baht minimum, or 100 per person, gets this man and his boat for a drop-off and later pick-up to Ko Kwang, snorkeling time






for good fortune

----------


## prawnograph

Ko Kwang - boat can't come onto the beach, drops us off in shallow water; at high tide there's no beach at all but easy enough to climb onto the rocks
(drone pic, not mine)


small beach at low/medium tide, this is the only sand area on the island


and that's us . . . daughter's first 'deep water' snorkeling usually we swim out from beaches to reefs further up the coast
Ko Proet in the background

----------


## prawnograph

Back on Proet, there's a walk from the temple to a viewing area and SkyView Cafe opened in April but is open weekend and holidays only
Beanbags on the deck, no need for a handrail...

----------


## prawnograph

Proet - take the steps to the sea on western side

----------


## prawnograph

Proet - _Restaurante Pelicanos_

----------


## Luigi

That's a great spot.  :Yup:

----------


## prawnograph

We'd like to try snorkeling off the base of the cliffs on a calmer day, but those steps end well above the water, could jump in but that wouldn't be an option for getting out ... and the nearest beach area is by the pier south end of island

Further along there's this cave



And view from a beanbag ...if this were near Pattaya there'd have been jumpers by now

----------


## prawnograph

Back to Laem Sing town

Chedi at Phairi Phinat from across the river

----------


## prawnograph

Fishing fleet at Laem Sing
After heavy rain, silt in the river,  murky seawater

----------


## prawnograph

Temples, there's one each side of the bridge. Wat Laem Sing (northwest, over the bridge) was damaged in a storm, Songkran 2013, and rebuilt in white

13.04.2013


Rebuild


Wat Paknam Laem Sing (in town)

----------


## prawnograph

Until the bridge in 2009 access from Laem Sing town  to Arakkha Thewada Catholic Church at Laem Pradu across the river was by boat

----------


## prawnograph

Staying on the west side of the Chan river, *Tha Chalaep* is a small riverside community, almost an island with a built-up road through marshland towards Chan city
We go there for the park, several restaurants in the 'adequate' range; cyclists, always cyclists, it's a quick escape from the traffic of the city, regular evening group rides here, last 6km flat, straight with no side roads
About 2012 we had opportunity to buy a house here, a bank repo going cheap; I wouldn't have lasted there, our small town 20km away a better size


Small park, kids playground and outdoor exercise equipment

----------


## prawnograph

*Tha Chalaep*, views from the pier

Facing inland, Chanthaburi River, hills in background are part of Namtok Phliu National Park
Across the river is Samet Ngam, historic area re King Taksin 


End of the road; evening cycling

----------


## prawnograph

*Tha Chalaep*  - church

Catholic Church of St Peter



and the local Catholic cemetery

----------


## prawnograph

*Tha Chalaep*  - temple

Wat Wiwek Karam

----------


## prawnograph

*Tha Chalaep* 


Two commercial dive boats operate from here, plus this one -Tha Chalaep has a Field Office of the Underwater Archaeology Division, this their dive boat; the National Maritime Museum is 9km away. Few years back they hosted UNESCO Asia-Pacific training here, six weeks on preserving underwater cultural heritage

Also two Royal Thai Police vessels based here

----------


## OhOh

> Travels in the Central Parts of Indo-China


Thank you for M. Mouhot's book reference and your photos of, as many  say, a somewhat untravelled part of Thailand. Always looking for  available books on Asian travels from the past.

The book can be downloaded, in PDF format, from here:

https://archive.org/stream/travelsincentral01mouh/travelsincentral01mouh#page/n4/mode/1up

Some sketches from the book:

----------


## HuangLao

> Thank you for M. Mouhot's book reference and your photos of, as many  say, a somewhat untravelled part of Thailand. Always looking for  available books on Asian travels from the past.
> 
> The book can be downloaded, in PDF format, from here:
> 
> https://archive.org/stream/travelsincentral01mouh/travelsincentral01mouh#page/n4/mode/1up
> 
> Some sketches from the book:



The Internet Archive is a definitive treasure trove of old books/material of Asian exploration, travel, and memoirs - 
Interesting to note the European perspectives and interpretation of those eras - which really hasn't changed much comparatively.

----------


## OhOh

^
There are many sketches, from photographs the author took in the book, which as all from a three or four year period, 1850's, might be of interest to you. Court figures, locations, workers etc.

Some of the authors comments can, I suspect, be heard daily today; 

" Many of the Wats appear to be under construction at one end and falling into disrepair, at the other." 

"The Thais appear to only grow enough rice to cover their immediate needs and prefer slumbering in the jungle or visiting friends."

An interesting read all the same.

----------


## prawnograph

Across the river from Tha Chalaep, *Samet Ngam*, site of King Taksin the Great's shipyard

Looking back to Tha Chalaep across the Chanthaburi River


Inland, hills of Namtok Phliu National Park


Carved from a sacred rock brought here from a sacred place, this sacred elephant sits riverside


Evening, and a WWII British navy minesweeper at the pier

----------


## prawnograph

*Samet Ngam*

*King Taksin The Great Shipyard at Samet Ngam* . 
350 years ago this was a shipping port, and the site of King Taksin’s shipyard. 
Leading up to 1767 he rebuilt his fleet here, and Tak led his forces from Chanthaburi to the Chao Phraya River delta in the twelfth lunar month of the same year. 
After he had taken Thon Buri, he attacked the *Pho Sam Ton* camp in Ayutthaya and was able to seize the camp in two days. 
His triumph over the Burmese at the Pho Sam Ton Camp was symbolic of the liberation of the country.

The remains of a Chinese barque of that era have been recovered and are visible in a saltwater pool outside the museum which has displays of items recovered from archaeological searches in the area.

----------


## Klondyke

> His triumph over the Burmese at the Pho Sam Ton Camp was symbolic of the liberation of the country.


Probably, without his achievements, it would no longer be any Siam...

----------


## thaiguzzi

Great pics thanx.
Chantaburi and Trat are a really nice part of the country, could handle living in that area myself.
Post #64 - stained glass windows in a Buddhist temple very unusual and rather nice.

----------


## prawnograph

Still at *Samet Ngam*

It's all about Taksin/Tak Sin











Lastly, my entry in 'bland white cars we drive'

----------


## prawnograph

Not my own photo, drone pic over the Taksin building at *Samet Ngam*
Laem Sing/coast in background

----------


## prawnograph

*Samet Ngam*

As with many road signs locally,  Thai script, who needs English?



Siam/Thailand's changing/decreasing size

----------


## OhOh

Excellent info. Thanks

----------


## Klondyke

> 


Exciting views, cannot get enough sightings, worth of the trip to see it all...  :Wink:

----------


## prawnograph

*Samet Ngam*



> King Taksin The Great Shipyard at Samet Ngam .
> 350 years ago this was a shipping port, and the site of King Taksin’s shipyard.
> Leading up to 1767 he rebuilt his fleet here, and Tak led his forces from Chanthaburi to the Chao Phraya River delta in the twelfth lunar month of the same year.
> After he had taken Thon Buri, he attacked the *Pho Sam Ton* camp in Ayutthaya and was able to seize the camp in two days.
> His triumph over the Burmese at the Pho Sam Ton Camp was symbolic of the liberation of the country.


Which goes some way to explaining why in 2012 *HTMS Phosamton* was refloated, having sunk at its mooring on the Chao Praya, and towed here for a restoration project (end of 2019, still waiting)


HTMS Phosamton, 2012 at Samet Ngam pier



*HTMS Phosamton* (ex _HMS Minstrel_), British Algerine Class, was built in 1944 by Redfern Construction Co., Ontario, Canada. 
She is an off shore mine sweeper vessel with a displacement of 1,097 ton (normal) and 1,350 ton (maximum). 
The Royal Thai government bought her from the British Government in 1947. 
In 1953 she sailed to Europe for Naval Cadets training and joined the Sea Review on the occasion of Queen Elizabeth II’s coronation day.
She was propelled by two triple expanded steam engine 2,000 HP each and could reach the maximum speed of 16 knots when new. Used until 2009 for Royal Thai Navy as training ship, she was world’s oldest steam engine warship still in service.

1953

----------


## prawnograph

*Samet Ngam - HTMS Phosamton*

2012-13 a burst of activity, welding, sandblasting and painting
On one of my regular cycling routes I'd see progress from the small team of workers

----------


## prawnograph

*Samet Ngam - HTMS Phosamton*

2014 the coup, change of government, work stopped. Local news reported the funding had 'gone missing' but we never heard any outcome

2017 the short-lived restoration efforts overtaken by rust

----------


## prawnograph

*Samet Ngam - HTMS Phosamton*

1 June 2018. Settling into the riverbed


20 May 2018 The Nation ran a story




> The Royal Thai Navy has denied reports that it is planning to sink a battleship that had joined the naval parade marking the royal coronation of Britain’s Queen Elizabeth II.
> However, it has not ruled out the possibility of the battleship, Pho Sam Ton, finally being submerged. 
> “We have already handed it over to the Chanthaburi Provincial Administration, which is now in the process of organising a public hearing on what to do with this battleship,” Navy chief of staff Admiral Pichet Tanaset said on Friday.
> “There’s no conclusion on the fate of Pho Sam Ton yet,” Pichet said. “But we think it would be unfortunate to waste such a ship.”


 

Nothing since.

----------


## prawnograph

*not my photos*

Drone photography over the small island off Laem Sing

----------

